# NREMT Practice Tests?



## ImAti0n (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey all, 

I took the NREMT today(6/03/09) and found out I failed it. First attempt by the way. It got me way down and I feel like a complete failure right now. Anyways that got me motivated to study way harder for next time. 

I was wondering what the best website is to purchase practice NREMT exams. I've seen a lot, but I don't know which one is better? So I was wondering if all of you could chime in and give me some insight. 

Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## guardian528 (Jun 4, 2009)

check the sticky named "practice NREMT tests."

i found this one to be pretty dang good. registering for the site is free, then you get access to a lot of questions and tests.

however, as you may or may not have found out, the nremt questions are pretty different from questions you can find online. different formatting, and usually pretty vague. The best way to prepare in my opinion is not to do more practice problems that aren't necessarily similar, but to just go back to the basics and study your fundamentals. After all, the majority of that test is ABC's


----------



## ImAti0n (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks I appreciate your response. I'll give that site a look at right now.


----------

